# American retiring abroad after 60?



## PeteysFriend

I've just started researching this, but everything related about health insurance seems to be geared towards someone who doesn't have anything fatal or require treatment for things like cancer. 

How much can someone after 60 expect to pay for private health insurance which covers things such as cancer or heart disease?

I'm looking into retiring just about anywhere in South America as I speak Spanish. I just had to pick a country to sign up on here and picked Argentina because I have some friends there. 


Sorry to be a Debbie Downer. It's just that I'm a cancer survivor so I need to think about things like this.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm going to move you over to the "Other Americas" section since you're interested in South America. It may well depend on if the country you're considering has a national health care system or not (since there may be a way to join the national health care system after you've been resident for a while).


----------

